# What’s Up?



## Fart Houndation (2 mo ago)

Hey all. Just joined today. Been a wrestling fan a long ass time. I’m a WWE fan since the 80s and am enjoying AEW. Also I just purchased advanced package for Elimination Chamber in Montreal ! Will be my first ever PLE in person.
Looking forward to talking about wrestling. Cheers !!


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

Welcome to the forum have a nice stay.


----------

